# The new Yudu machine!



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen or used the new YUDU machine by Provocraft? I saw it at Jo-ans today while buying fabric paints. I decided to give it a go!

I hope it works as well as it appears to on the box, it gives me the chance to try out designs at home (once I figure it all out) LOL


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is the thread where it was discussed.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t74359.html

Katrina


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

Just be a bit careful of new comers - I would feel more comfortable dealing with an established brand or manufacturer - someone who has a reputation and good feedback


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

I googled the machine -- you can see pictures and a video of it in action here. Looks like a fun little machine. A very creative design. My only question is how you dry the shirts. 

This is an extremely expensive process, though, for anyone more than a hobbyist. Two sheets of emulsion for $20? Ouch. I hope you have fun, but if you're looking to start up a little business, you might check out another option.

-Alex


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I wanted to buy a small screen print set up, but it looked like I'd need a small room or garage just to fit it all in....? Maybe thats not the case. 

I still havent tried the machine yet, but have been using lots of coupons to get the supplies 40-50% off at Jo-ans LOL

The platens have hangers, it suggests 30 mins dry time, then you have to iron each item back & front for 3-4 mins!! Not fast or cost effective for large runs, but I hope it allows me to have fun with my designs.

Dumb questions again from the beginner  

The screens say 110 mesh, with their paperwork & DVD it says other inks & paints with ruin the mesh. YUDU ink is water based, so I'm thinking if I use other water based products it shouldnt ruin the screen....? 

I'm going to the Orlando show, so hope to find some good suppliers there


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the drying times.

"Other inks will ruin the mesh" sounds like a good way for them to sell their inks. I would be very surprised if a water-based screen printing ink caused a problem. (But don't hold me to that LOL.) You will probably need to adjust your drying times depending on which ink you're using.

-Alex


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

here is a great place to ask all of your "YUDU" questions.......
YuduForums • Index page


----------



## bigmama (Feb 28, 2009)

acMoore had a 50% off coupon in sunday paper for 3/11-3/14 i used the coupon on 3/11 for the yudu machine cost $150 + tax .....the coupon did not exclude yudu ..


----------



## Retroshirts7 (Jun 20, 2012)

IS there a wholesale for yudu ink, and supplies, i'm tired of spending 200 on minimal supplies


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Well this is an ancient post, now isn't it?

People usually buy regular screen printing supplies to save money with their Yudu. (such as scoop coating liquid emulsion). You can also find aftermarket more-Yudu style products on Amazon.

I really should have bought one of these when they were clearancing them out for $70.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Not only amazon for the aftermarket supplies but Ryonet has a section for the yudo as well as some other screen printing supply companies.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

If your considering the yudu consider ryonets hobbiest package. Good place to start. Still not the bare bones cheapest but really complete beginner packages that will remember all the small stuff for you. Other places have them as well but their beginner stuff consistently gets solid reviews and their matsui water base products are solid and consistent. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------

